# Computer Always Restart By It Self.



## shakree42 (May 17, 2008)

My OS is XP SP2...
My Ram Is 256 MB...
The Problem is,my pc always restart by it self...
i dont know waht is the cause...
Last year..as i remembered...i have this same kind of problem...
but after a few month..the pc just seems to be good...
but now,the problem is back...
i've run my antispyware and antivirus...
but both of them didnt find anything suspicious...
i dont what else i could do...
please anyone,help me :4-dontkno

*forgive me if my english is su*ks...


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
There could be a lot of causes...
First of all, what make/model PSU [Power Supply] you have???
Open the case and see does your cooler on processor is dusty. And check also other components... You can clean them with vacuum cleaner or with compressed air...
Maybe your processor is overheating and you should replace paste between processor and cooler on processor...
What anti-virus software you have? Maybe there is no good protection... Those viruses that go into startup and if they hide in root where is your Operating System are tough to clean so I could advice you to go into Safe Mode and backup all important data before you start to do something serious...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Auto restarts like this means the computer has encountered a BSOD. To get the error msg, right click my computer, hit properties. Hit advance tab and under startup and recovery, click settings. Uncheck automatically restart option and hit ok or apply.

After that anytime the computer encounters a serious error, a blue screen will appear telling you what the error is. Get the msg down, and then manually restart it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to double your ram preferably go to 1g
when the computer freezes on the bsod post it in full


----------



## shakree42 (May 17, 2008)

> Open the case and see does your cooler on processor is dusty. And check also other components... You can clean them with vacuum cleaner or with compressed air...


i'll try that 



> you should replace paste between processor and cooler on processor...


sry,but i dont know how to do that 



> What anti-virus software you have?


My AntiSpyware is SuperAntiSpyware;
My AntiVirus is Eset Smart Security a.k.a NOD32.



> Hit advance tab and under startup and recovery, click settings. Uncheck automatically restart option and hit ok or apply.


i've done that 



> After that anytime the computer encounters a serious error, a blue screen will appear telling you what the error is. Get the msg down, and then manually restart it


alright! i will make sure i will do it 

Thank You Everyone 
Really Appreciate It 
I Will Try All The Suggestions You Guys Gave


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Joe Mama (Jun 4, 2008)

dai said:


> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


I second this motion here. If you remove the fan/heatsink assembly from your processor, you may see some dried up heat sink paste. Clean it off with some alcohol and use a nice thin layer (new) of thermal compound. I think you will notice slower fan speeds cause the heat is being disbursed a bit better. You can even pick this stuff up at a Radio Shack (if you have one around)


----------



## shakree42 (May 17, 2008)

> Auto restarts like this means the computer has encountered a BSOD. To get the error msg, right click my computer, hit properties. Hit advance tab and under startup and recovery, click settings. Uncheck automatically restart option and hit ok or apply.
> 
> After that anytime the computer encounters a serious error, a blue screen will appear telling you what the error is. Get the msg down, and then manually restart it


*This Is What It Shows When A Blue Screen Appear :*

*A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: win32k.sys

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
this steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installaton, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any windows updates you might need.

If problem continue, disabled or remove any newly installed hardware
or software, Disabled BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advance Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical information :

*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFF535461,0x00000000,0xBF804976,0x00000000)


*** win32k.sys - Address BF804976 base at BF800000, DateStamp 4625fd94

Beginning dump of physical memory
Phsical memory dump completed.
Contact your system administrator or Technical support group for further
assistance.*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
http://www.memtest.org/
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894278#
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...serv/reskit/prork/prhd_exe_duol.mspx?mfr=true


----------

